# My Baby Collection



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 26, 2010)

So you'll probably look at the pictures and go HUH? How does she have that? Here's a little story.....I started "collecting" MAC in 2004 when I was in high school. By 2007, my collection was insane. In the insanely beautiful kind of way. 

Then I got knocked up. Gave most of my lipglass and eyeshadow collection to my little cousin because I decided as a mom, I'd never have time for anything but the basics ever again. I literally kept the two quads you see and Beautiful Iris. That was all I had for shadow. For lippies, I only left myself Prr, Nymphette and White Magic.

In 2010, I decided it was time for Mommy to revive herself. I basically started again from scratch in Feburary. 

And that skank won't give me anything back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just kidding, I love her. 

This is my "new" collection so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pics are terrible, thanks crappy point & shoot. My Nikon batteries were charging, so I'll probably retake these with my d70 or 100 later. 

Here is my "set up". My bathroom. Working on a vanity set up as we speak, but I still managed to keep my products dry & protected in here. 




Brushes:



Where I store foundations/veils/MSFs:






Chanel foundation, MUFE HD 115, MAC Studio Sculpt NC15, LM tinted moisturizer, Covergirl Tru Minerals, BE Fair, LM powder Rose Ivory, Benefit Some Kind a Gorgeous deluxe sample, MAC prep + prime transluscent, BE mineral veil, Chanel powder, MAC MSFN Med, MAC Studio Fix powder NW20

Blush (have some others in my purse & hightlighter didn't bother finding):




Eye junk drawer:




Eyeshadows:
Sugarpill: Flamepoint, Poison Plum, old holiday quadlette, Inventive Eyes quad, MUFE aqua cream #5, MUFE #02, MAC paintpot in Painterly, e/s: Gleam, Steamy, Swish, Pink Venus, Li'Lily, Silver Ring, Lustreleaf, Beautiful Iris, Typographic & holiday pigment vials




Lip stuff/non MAC:




Face Primers & my concealer:




Lipgloss!:
Elle, Morning Glory, Ensign, ?, Poetic License, Nymphette, Viva Glam VI, Perrenial High Style, White Magic, Sweet Tart, Fashion Scoop, Partial to Pink

Lippies (have 6 more B2M's to redeem still, but these have all basically been B2M'ed minus the LEs obviously): Gaga, Petals N Peacocks, Thrills, Big Bow, Fresh Brew, Russian Red, Angel, Bubbles, Myth, Brave, Bombshell, Chatterbox, Dressmaker Dressmaker, and....I can't remember the last one haha. Doing this off memory. 




So that's my new beginning, if you have any storage tips (besides getting them to a vanity), I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 28, 2010)

nice stuff, i love all!


----------

